# New Leaf Litter issue available



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The most recent issue of _Leaf Litter Magazine_ has just been released. TWI members can obtain their copy HERE.
Enjoy!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks i was looking for this yesterday


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ok....I used to be continually logged in, but now with the format...

I need my user name and password sent to me...

Can someone fast track me my stuff?

.....I'm a ass....I know.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Phil, it should still be abel to do that, unless you delete cookies on your pc


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

I've got the same problem. Used to be logged in automatically.
But it doesn't now. And I don't remember my password.. So can't login again.
Anybody found the link to retrieve my password? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you haven't been on the site for awhile then this might have changed with the upgrades to the site. I had to get my password reinstated as well. 

Shoot Ron or Lee an e-mail and I'll sent them one as well. 

Ed


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I am having the same trouble and not sure if the "contact us" email went through or not.

Need my User/PW since none of mine seem to be working.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Yes, the messages you've sent under the "Contact us" e-mail address have been received, but remember that everything is done by volunteers who may be out enjoying their weekends--please give your request a day or two to be responded to. 

Once you receive your login information, please store or record it somewhere for future reference.


----------

